# bail spring went out on Silstar EX-30 spinning reel



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

Yesterday the spring loaded bail went out on my tried and trusted red Silstar EX-30(red - from about 15 years ago). It appears to be just the spring - everything else seems fine (I can still use the reel, its just not spring loaded). I realize this is hardly a super-nice reel but I have caught a good # of fish with it and would just as assume get it fixed (even though I might be able get a "better" reel for less than the cost of fixing it). I would just rather fix it. Does anyone know of any places that works on these (I guess I'm emotionally attached to it or something  )?

thanks, banker


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Where are you from??
If your from Columbus go to the Old Dutchman at Hoover Dam, they work on all type of reels.


----------



## Doc Reel Good (Feb 9, 2005)

ErieReelWorks.com


----------

